# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/28



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With hunting season in full swing, not a lot of anglers have been making it out 
on the lake. The few that have been going are reporting mixed results. Those 
reporting better success are working rocky structure or the bridge areas during 
the day or cranking rocky windswept shorelines right at dusk. The better areas 
continue to be the sunken roads in Pelican and the Flats; the rocky areas of 
Haleys, Patience, Bud, Doc Hagens, Ft. Totten/Cactus, and Five Crows; or the 
bridges of Hwy 20, 57, and Six Mile. Anglers are jigging with minnows or 
crawlers, running bottom bouncers with spinners, or trolling cranks in the 
deeper areas. Some pike and white bass are being caught along with the 
walleyes. Perch fishing however remains very slow. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing
!!!


----------

